# sometimes the simple things make $$$



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

My projects are not anywhere close to what I see from you'll, but they have made me a few bucks here and there just local shops. At least enough to but more wood.:smile: The flag is just 1x6 PT deck boards.
I forgot the '&' in the cedar branch.


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

2muchsanding said:


> I forgot the '&' in the cedar branch.


The branch is the "&".... I see it.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

All looks good to me, Good JOB!
Herb


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

What you least expect usually makes the most $$. Just go with the flow!


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Overhanging the spoilboard is a really great way to get the full range of motion from your machine. I need to do the same. 
Great projects!!!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Nice looking work Cary . I only hope to get to your level


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Nice looking work Cary . I only hope to get to your level


Thanks Rick, I still feel like such a newbie with this machine. Using your quote, I only hope I can get to the level I see in this group. I'm amazed most every time I log in this site.
Scotts steam punk project was the latest that blew my mind.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

All look great


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice work, Cary! Like John said, whatever people want and whatever sells is the ticket. If you had told me a year ago that my biggest seller on Etsy would be Longworth chucks I would have thought you were nuts. But people want them so I cut them. You've succeeded in these nice things you've made so now you know what to work on. Good job!

David


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Pro4824 said:


> Overhanging the spoilboard is a really great way to get the full range of motion from your machine. I need to do the same.
> Great projects!!!


Might want to leave at least a small section open along the front rail so you can do joinery on the ends of boards. Or add a section of tilting bed like 4D posted.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Cary I'm jealous because you are getting to play with that new machine and I'm on the computer doing designs for other people right now. It's a new year and people have decided to make some new items this year for their businesses. I really wanted this time to open an Etsy store and set a goal for the last of Febuary. It's going to be hard to meet that goal while designing and cutting projects for other people.

Your projects look good and you have a good start on the sideline business. I'm looking forward to seeing some great projects from you this year.


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

My cousin lost his battle with pancreatic cancer last night. I only found out a little over a week ago that he's been fighting it since June. Last week I made a plaque/tribute to him. Sorry not a good post but wanted to share the plaque. Something I could not have done without the cnc.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your cousin. Cancer is bad stuff...

The plaque is nice - Purpleheart?

David


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

difalkner said:


> Sorry to hear about your cousin. Cancer is bad stuff...
> 
> The plaque is nice - Purpleheart?
> 
> David


Yes, purpleheart, one of my favs.


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

You did great Cary!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

You did good.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Sorry for your loss Cary. Beautiful tribute to your cousin. Love the poem and it's the reminder to stay positive with your thoughts.


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

​


MEBCWD said:


> Sorry for your loss Cary. Beautiful tribute to your cousin. Love the poem and it's the reminder to stay positive with your thoughts.


He was a great guy. Served with me in the Air Force.


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

MEBCWD said:


> Cary I'm jealous because you are getting to play with that new machine and I'm on the computer doing designs for other people right now. It's a new year and people have decided to make some new items this year for their businesses. I really wanted this time to open an Etsy store and set a goal for the last of Febuary. It's going to be hard to meet that goal while designing and cutting projects for other people.
> 
> Your projects look good and you have a good start on the sideline business. I'm looking forward to seeing some great projects from you this year.


I'm just starting an Etsy store. You do computer designs? That's good to know. I've purchased files from Etsy and worked them to suit my needs. I want to do something with a B-24 Liberator. My father-n-law was a pilot in one, 26 missions in WWII. One more then needed. Lost 1/2 his crew in one mission. I've looked off and on for a file but haven't found one yet. Maybe I'll have to trace something then scan it. I have a lot to learn in Vcarve and haven't been real good at converting jpeg and bitmaps into vectors.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Speaking of Etsy, last week we crossed the 100 sale mark!!! :grin: 

I figured in our first year we might get two dozen sales so hitting over 100 is just awesome to us.

David


----------

